# Injured hen; when to reintroduce to the flock?



## AmyR (Jul 25, 2012)

We have 2almost 4 year old hens and 3 new 6 month olds. They have been integrated as one flock since fall. This week, our two older girls got into a pecking order scuffle that got ugly while we were at work. Both ended up with blood combs and injured pride.

The more injured one was pretty bloody & the others started getting after her, so we brought her in.

Sh is bored but recovering fine. We have tried reintroducing her but it's not going well. She does still gave dried blood on her comb & head feathers that she won't let me clean (it's only been 2dats since the fight and I'm sure it's pretty tender).

Will she be better accepted once the blood is cleared?! I'm not sure why else they all seen to feel they can take her on now... Other than the blood. Is there a time limit where it will be more difficult to reintroduce her?! Of note, the aggressor has some blood on her comb yet and is still with the flock, but she is alpha over them & they don't challenge her.

Any help would be appreciated!


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## Chickie-babe (Feb 23, 2014)

Take out the alpha female and separate her for awhile. Make sure the other hen has no blood. You may need to coat her comb with Blu-kote. Introduce her into the flock first, then after a week, put Miss Bossy britches back in. Hope this helps. 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

Chickie-babe said:


> Take out the alpha female and separate her for awhile. Make sure the other hen has no blood. You may need to coat her comb with Blu-kote. Introduce her into the flock first, then after a week, put Miss Bossy britches back in. Hope this helps.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


We had to do that with one of my alphas last year and it worked, she ended up on the bottom of the ladder, she still gets bossy every so often but the new alpha puts her right in her place. I prefer the newer alpha she is not so aggressive yet she will peck at the others if they get bossy or get in her way. However the older alpha will now steal food and run clear across the yard from her.


----------



## AmyR (Jul 25, 2012)

I have successfuly re-integrated my injured hen back in with the girls. No blood, she is recovered, and acting more like herself. She was the alpha and has re-instered herself in the same position (for the most part).

The instigator (wanna-be new alpha) has been taken out of the mix as she is not only trying to fight with the now-recovered alpha, but also beating up the younger girls that do not challenge her. She has even gotten to the point of deciding she needs to crow occasionally and jumpon the backs of the younger hens to peck then on the head and attempt to pull head feathers out - totally taking on rooster-ish behaviours. So, she was separated onto the chicken garden (which is attached to the run) - with her own food/water/treats, but everyone can still see eachother through the fence.

I gave them all a test mingle in the yard this weekend - she is still pretty aggressive with the little ones. My current alpha went in to try to kick her butt - but the fight was broken up... since then the two have had stare-downs but no actual fighting. The recovered alpha is actually very good to the younger hens, they know she's the boss and she is confident enough to know she doesn't have to keep reminding them.

I still have miss bossy-pants separated from the group during the day, as I don't feel I can trust her just yet with the others to not seriously injure or kill someone while I'm at work. I'm hoping that testing her over the weekends, and week day evenings as able (we just got a huge load of snow - so no one wants to go out at the moment) that eventually she will settle in and start behaving better. She has re-started laying her eggs from the winter break... so, maybe hormones will level out? I hope?!

Chicken drama... LOL!


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

Chicken Drama does happen believe me.


----------

